# Nếu có 5 dấu hiệu này, thì là làn da của bạn đang kêu cứu rồi đấy



## mai lan (29/10/18)

*Đối với làn da nhạy cảm, mỗi dấu hiệu trên da dù nhỏ nhất cũng chính là những điều làn da muốn nói với chúng ta. Vậy, bạn đã hiểu hết những điều làn da đang gửi gắm chưa?*

*

*​
*5 tín hiệu kêu cứu phổ biến nhất*

_*1. Nổi mụn*_
Nếu da không được làm sạch, mồ hôi và vi khuẩn tích tụ sẽ làm lỗ chân lông bị tắc nghẽn, gây nên viêm nhiễm và bùng phát mụn. Đồng thời, việc sử dụng mỹ phẩm có chứa thành phần gây hại (cồn, formaldehyde, chất tạo mùi) trong thời gian dài dẫn đến lớp bảo vệ da bị bào mòn khiến da bị mất nước và nhân mụn từ đó rất dễ hình thành.

_*2. Khô căng, bong tróc*_
Đây là tín hiệu kêu cứu khi da đang trong tình trạng mất nước, độ ẩm tự nhiên bao bọc bề mặt da suy yếu. Việc sử dụng sữa rửa mặt chứa các chất gây khô và bào mòn da (cồn, paraben, các thành phần có gốc dimethyl) là nguyên nhân chính gây nên tình trạng này.

_*3. Da dễ mẩn đỏ*_
Nếu làn da dễ bị kích ứng và nổi mẩn đỏ khi thời tiết thay đổi hoặc khi tiếp xúc với các tác nhân dễ ô nhiễm như nước, không khí, vải vóc... thì đây chính là dấu hiệu báo động về tình trạng da mất ẩm và lớp hàng rào bảo vệ da đã rất suy yếu.  

_*4. Nếp nhăn, lão hoá*_
Lão hoá là tình trạng hệ thống sản sinh các sợi Collagen, Elastin trong mỗi tế bào bị ôxi hoá. Khi đó da bị chùng xuống, mất tính đàn hồi và hình thành nếp nhăn. Làn da khô và thiếu nước sẽ lão hoá nhanh gấp 3 lần làn da bình thường đấy.

_*5. Xỉn màu, không sức sống*_
Trong quá trình tái tạo, các lớp tế bào chết luôn được đẩy lên bề mặt trên cùng của da. Do đó, nếu bỏ qua bước tẩy da chết, lớp “mặt nạ” này sẽ ngày càng dày hơn, khiến da trở nên sần sùi và tối màu đi, đồng thời ngăn da thẩm thấu các dưỡng chất cần thiết khác.  

Cả 5 vấn đề trên đầu là dấu hiệu của một làn da nhạy cảm và mất ẩm. Các tác nhân như môi trường, các thành phần gây hại từ sản phẩm dưỡng da, mỹ phẩm và chế độ sinh hoạt không điều độ sẽ khiến da phải điều tiết liên tục lượng nước tự nhiên để cân bằng. Từ đó, da bắt đầu suy yếu dần khiến lớp bảo vệ mỏng đi, da trở nên dễ tổn thương và thường gặp phải các vấn đề như nổi mụn, da khô căng, sần sùi xỉn màu, nhanh lão hoá.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

